# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa punime të miat

## bunny

disa nga keto jan vetem 10mins puna,disa jan vetem boja e hedhur ne leter,disa jane te pa mbaruara edhe disa jane jo shum te qarta pasi fotot e tyre jan bere me cam e tl,kshq ju kerkoj falje per keto,po pak ashum do shikoni dicka,por mbase jo edhe aq te qarte sa doni!Jane thjeshte cfare kam per rreth neper shtepi tani,pasi dosjet e mbaj ne shkoll se jan me masa te medha,nuk i luaj dot edhe aq shpesh sidomos nga moti tani!flm per kuptimin!

1

----------


## bunny

2

----------


## bunny

3

----------


## bunny

4

----------


## bunny

5

----------


## bunny

6

----------


## bunny

7

----------


## bunny

8

----------


## bunny

9

----------


## bunny

10

----------


## Tony Montana

Nice very nice!
Ti shisje do ishte me mire :p

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Amon Amon ate pikturen tek postimi 5 e kishe kill totalisht!

Gjithesesi ke talent ...sukese!

----------


## bunny

flm shum martin edhe driloni...nr.5. nuk eshte mbaruar akoma se do edhe cik boje nga cepi i portretit,qe te dali personi me shuma nga backgroundi,por ketu eshte shum e veshtire te shikoshe qarte pikturen,pasi fotoja eshte mare me tl!:(..prandaj edhe buza e atij duket..shum e trashe...ku ne the actual painting that i have got..it ain!:(
flm edhe njehere!
mluq pluq bunny

----------


## frozen22

bunny ti e di se  ca mendoj per punet e tua,por ketu sinqerisht nuk jan te pasterta!Mua me pelqen shum ajo Mona Lisa qe ke tek cepi i dhomes tende,vetem me laps ngjyre kafe,teper e bukur,postoje ketu,po ashtu jezusin me ate kafeken teper madheshtore pune qe e ke tek college jot!Rusho ke pune teper te bukura,Nr10 eshe klodi me duket?Bravo again.

----------


## velsa

Bunny,
e para dhe e shtata me pelqyen, te uroj suksese ne te ardhmen
Sinqerisht
Velsa

----------


## eastbaby

Bunny te lumte dora ( shume te bukura pikturat ) :)

----------


## bunny

flm shum qe te dy!por me vjen shum keq por jan teper te paqarta,po u mundoja te postoja disa te tjera,por nuk mi lejon forumi thote skandari i tyre eshte i madh.:(....kshq...mbase nej here tjeter...
o frozen ajo mona lisa nuk duket mire fare ne tl,por do mundohem ta postoj anyways,kurse Jezusin me kafken,ajo eshte shum e madhe,forumi nuk po pranon keto te vocklat ejo me ate...ka shum boje ajo..mase ngjyrat jan pak te renda per forumin....:( 
flm edhe njehere te gjith!:D
mluq pluq bunny

----------


## eastbaby

MUnd ti zipposh po te dush po ashtu ne duhet ti bejem download :)

----------


## bunny

11

----------


## bunny

12

----------

